# Farsight- A Tau Codex Supplement ETA July



## AledM (Jan 10, 2009)

Just heard the new at my local wargaming club that Tau are getting this Farisght Enclave supplement. Personally I cannot wait.....

Faeit 212: Warhammer 40k News and Rumors: Farsight, A Tau Empire Codex Supplement

Speculation to new rules involving:
- possible stats for the special farsight bodyguards,
- Melee- orientated signature systems
- Free bonding rituals for all fire warriors or stubborn.
- My personal favorite is the possibility of a riptide farsight with melee specialty...
-crisis teams as troops
- 4 Fireblades per 1 HQ choice....

Obviously it is likely that kroot and vespids etc will be forbidden in any farsight lists similarly to previous codices.....

Anyway, despite the hefty pricetag im excited by this and I think I will still fork out the 30 quid for the hard copy when it is released just to read more about this awesome part of the Tau Empire.....

Happy Hunting!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Ooh, wasn't expecting any supplements, but a Farsight one is surprising since he's in the core codex


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Winterous said:


> Ooh, wasn't expecting any supplements, but a Farsight one is surprising since he's in the core codex


From what little we've seen so far Supplements take what's in the core codex and just tweak it a bit and pour on the fluff, alternate missions and paint schemes. It'll be interesting to see what they choose to reveal about Farsight in that book.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I didn't expect this either. Makes me wonder if they will go back and do a Chaos Marine supplement.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Archon Dan said:


> I didn't expect this either. Makes me wonder if they will go back and do a Chaos Marine supplement.


I wouldn't doubt it. The real question is who will be getting the first one for them.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

AledM said:


> Speculation to new rules involving:
> 
> - possible stats for the special farsight bodyguards, - Makes sense, CC'd up BG's would be interesting.
> 
> ...


Thoughts in Blue


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Yep I'm buying this, I only have the Tau codex and both Farsight models, but I'll be picking thus up too.  Me a happy bunny.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Hoping for chaos and guard at some stage soon :biggrin:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Armored Company Supp would be cool. I see Catachans first though.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

I can confirm this is real its in Julys' White Dwarf.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Looks like the hardcover won't show up until October:



> *va DarkWarrior1981 on Warseer*
> _I got the info today, that a physical copy of the Farsight book will be released, but not until october 2013! The digital version will go on sale July 20th as ibook and ebook (pre order from the 13th)._


I can attest that it was not on the product release list for July that I've seen, so I'm willing to bet that this is right.


----------



## renren (Mar 30, 2010)

The Black Library - Farsight Enclaves - A Codex: Tau Empire Supplement (eBook Edition)

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/farsight-enclaves-codex-tau/id673249523?mt=11

didn't see this posted anywhere


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

*Non IPAD*



renren said:


> The Black Library - Farsight Enclaves - A Codex: Tau Empire Supplement (eBook Edition)
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/farsight-enclaves-codex-tau/id673249523?mt=11
> 
> didn't see this posted anywhere


The Black Library - Codexes (eBook Editions)

Non IPAD edition. Huzzah!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, it looks good so far. I might actually buy it despite my feelings towards GW and their policies.

It's all laid out nicely over on 3++

Farsight Supplement ? Tau Codex | 3++ is the New Black


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Why the hell the delay in a hardcopy?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> Why the hell the delay in a hardcopy?


Delayed due to priority in terms of printing products?

Or you can blame the Commies.


----------



## Hydraulix (May 5, 2013)

Art seams to show a Riptide with a CC weapon. What i have always wondered is why take a shooty army and give them swords? Sure they might be ok in CC but are they going to be able to put up with other CC army's without the massive shooting ability's?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Hydraulix said:


> Art seams to show a Riptide with a CC weapon.


I dunno what you're talking about, all the Riptides only seem to have guns.


----------



## Hydraulix (May 5, 2013)

The Black Library - Farsight Enclaves - A Codex: Tau Empire Supplement (eBook Edition)
this is what i was looking at but now that i look harder i see it is actually just O-shavo *face palm*


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

My guess on the delay is you actually have to schedule a print run, but you can very easily just put out an E-copy.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

here some stuff form warseer and Faeit. 


> via DarkWarrior1981 on Warseer
> 
> I got the info today, that a physical copy of the Farsight book will be released, but not until october 2013! The digital version will go on sale July 20th as ibook and ebook (pre order from the 13th).





> via Opatija from the Faeit 212 inbox
> For the hardcopy of the Farsight, we will be waiting till October.
> 
> So what is in the new supplement. A sample was released onto ibooks, and from it we saw a great collection of pics and background information. Just in case you missed it, here is a link to see what you missed.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Full version of the cover that I came across on DA today:

Games Workshop Codex: Farsight Enclaves by `ukitakumuki on deviantART


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm contemplating converting a load of suits to look like Jaeger's from Pacific Rim heh.

Some art work from the Black Library site.


----------

